

Colorado officials say it's too expensive to password-protect business data - freejoe76
http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_16149416

======
freejoe76
"Colorado officials say putting password protection on corporate data -- where
only a business owner or representative can make changes -- is prohibitively
expensive. Instead, the state has opted to use e-mail notification any time
information is changed to a business' records."

------
freejoe76
Also, "Dozens of businesses in Colorado, and probably thousands more
nationally, are victims of a new and frighteningly easy breed of identity
theft in which corporate information is hijacked and millions of dollars in
phony credit purchases are made."

